# Feeders on a Runaway Train



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just unreal....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/Feeder_Market_A_Runaway_Futures_Chase_Cash_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Kinda like corn last year???? Where is that now?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Beef will not peak then dive like corn. I am going to go with that. It may peak and drop but not dive.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Deadmoose I am in full agreement with you. Now pedv has spread across Mexico to. Meat exports are growing rapidly and the trip agreement hasn't been completed yet! Could this have been predicted? The pedv is a surprise to everyone but having many years of dwindle numbers against a constant demand shouldn't surprise anyone. Mel


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

It's just been a perfect storm. Drought with the huge drop in the herd count coupled with the swine disease epidemic. Demand hasn't slowed down despite all the spikes in prices. It's a great time to be a chicken farmer!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree that the price will have to peak somewhere then level off and find a bottom. I believe the bottom will still be a high price and make raising cattle a profitable endevour.

The cattle numbers can not recover the same as chicken and pork.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

$1800 to sell a 900 pounder in the late summer. Wow! I can't wait!


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Last time cattle prices got up high like this a mad cow showed up in Alberta. Just get a bit nervous buying calves that are worth more than my pickup.....each.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buyer at the sale barn picked up 350 lb holsein steers for me in the spring at $1.40/lb. I saw him last week and he asked me if I needed anymore. Said he is at $1.90/lb for them now. I told him NO!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow!

$1170 for a 390# calf. And $1963/for 1125#.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Futures are in a free fall and cash prices remain steady. Never have seen that before on a consistent basis.

Some said feeder steers went down a few cents this week. Even at that, the prices are still unreal for the cattlemen.


----------

